
Australian dentist granted court order forcing Google to unmask anonymous critic - oska
https://www.sbs.com.au/news/melbourne-dentist-granted-court-order-forcing-google-to-unmask-anonymous-critic
======
oska
Also, from the _Guardian 's_ coverage:

> Google has argued that defamation threats can be used to suppress
> information that might help customers steer clear of bad businesses, and
> that it should only remove reviews with a court order.

> It followed a judgment in the South Australian supreme court last week
> awarding $750,000 in damages to Adelaide barrister Gordon Cheng for an
> October 2018 review left in English and Chinese on Google, claiming Cheng
> gave “false and misleading advices”.

> Cheng told the court he had lost around 80% of his business, and was
> subsequently diagnosed with depression. Google took down the review around
> two months after Cheng was first alerted to it, and six months after it was
> posted.

[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/feb/14/court-
say...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/feb/14/court-says-
melbourne-dentist-can-serve-google-for-user-details-over-bad-review)

